# Casn u help me find a letter



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I wrote. It was a L O N G letter. I sent it off on line top someone who never received it. Ive checked my E mail, junk mail ect, but I havnt got it either. Is there anywhere else I might check?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> I wrote. It was a L O N G letter. I sent it off on line top someone who never received it. Ive checked my E mail, junk mail ect, but I havnt got it either. Is there anywhere else I might check?


Look in the Drafts folder, or even the Outbox folder. Maybe it was never sent.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Have you checked your 'Sent' file? or your 'Out Box'?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Yep, check your "sent" box...if it's not there, it wasn't sent.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I checked the sent folder, and file. I dont have an outbox, just an inbox


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry. I have a doz files, All in my tool shed. None in my E mail


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

You could try doing a text string search for a unique phrase in the email. Use the Windows "find" routine.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Sorry. I have a doz files, All in my tool shed. None in my E mail


What does that mean?? makes no sense to me.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> What does that mean?? makes no sense to me.


It was a joke. Files. To use a file on something to make it smooth. Files are sometimes kept in a Toolshed. LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> It was a joke. Files. To use a file on something to make it smooth. Files are sometimes kept in a Toolshed. LOL


<<shakes head and groans>>


Farmboy Bill, what do you use for an email program?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hotmail


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> hotmail


Then you have a folder named "Sent" over on the left side of your email - double click on it and see if the email is in it, if its not, then it was never sent.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Then you have a folder named "Sent" over on the left side of your email - double click on it and see if the email is in it, if its not, then it was never sent.


If it wasn't sent then does hotmail have a Draft folder? Cause sometimes at least in Outlook Express when a letter is sent and it Doesn't go, it goes into the Draft Folder


----------

